# How Many of Yall Use SL?



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Second Life? Curious, because I've heard a lot of furries use it


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Not anybody that has something better to do. So that's mostly all of us.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Not anybody that has something better to do. So that's mostly all of us.


lol

I've never even thought about using it. From what I've heard, it requires quite a bit of money to do anything worth doing. And I don't have money.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Not really, I've been using it and I've done a lot of things without any cash.


Hey! I have a life... Well... Except most of the time >.>


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 27, 2010)

I used to fool around with it for a few months whenever i didn't have anything else to do.  I played the teen version.  it was actually kinda fun to explore the places and create your own 3d shit... and do a bit of griefing :lol:.
that was a couple years ago, though.  I'm not too into it anymore.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmm... Anyone want to add me lol? I hardly know anyone that play SL and who is a fur also.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 27, 2010)

Hrmm.  I'm on SL.  There's a few others on FAF that are also on SL.  I'm sure they'll drop by at some time.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hrmm. I'm on SL. There's a few others on FAF that are also on SL. I'm sure they'll drop by at some time.


 You want to add lol? I cannot bring myself up to randomly approach a person and strike a conversation online. I can do it IRL, but not on SL.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 27, 2010)

Only if I'm really REALLY beyond bored.
But the novelty generally wears off in like five minutes.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 27, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Only if I'm really REALLY beyond bored.
> But the novelty generally wears off in like five minutes.


So, it's exactly like the majority of online games?


----------



## Riley (Feb 28, 2010)

I gave it a shot after reading Snow Crash.  Then 5 minutes later I uninstalled it and did homework.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

I use it, but I only get on to monitor the land I have. Basically said "furs that dont have a home point is free to use my home as their home point and free to use my shit"
I mean only thing I do on there is texture avs


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

I always wanted to DL it for pissing people off, but other than that, what do you _do_ in SL?


----------



## Smelge (Feb 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I always wanted to DL it for pissing people off, but other than that, what do you _do_ in SL?



You mean like joining these furry muscle clubs or whatever, and trolling the fuck out of them?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> You mean like joining these furry muscle clubs or whatever, and trolling the fuck out of them?


Just generally pissing people off.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I always wanted to DL it for pissing people off, but other than that, what do you _do_ in SL?


NOTHING, now get back in that room to get secks by Harley


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> NOTHING, now get back in that room to get secks by Harley


Can I touch your dragon's tits in SL?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can I touch your dragon's tits in SL?


=3 my dragon dont exist on SL


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> =3 my dragon done exist on SL


pix plox?


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't we already have a thread similar to this?

Anyways, I *used *to use SL before something terrible happened...


----------



## navyfox (Feb 28, 2010)

"puts paw in the air" I do mosty at nights


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

I go on SecondLife from time to time. The voice chat feature is pretty cool. I enjoy talking to furs overseas.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been on there kind of a lot recently, while listening/watching MST3K on youtube...


----------



## Sam (Feb 28, 2010)

I get on every now and then.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> pix plox?


she doesnt exist, only my damn renamon >[
Folks be looking for Folseh on SL but not think maybe I  not an attention whore :V


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been thinking about logging on again, but there's been a constant wave of disappointment that rapidly overtakes me every time I go back to it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I've been thinking about logging on again, but there's been a constant wave of disappointment that rapidly overtakes me every time I go back to it.


you'll just be disappointed again then :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Nobody has answered my question of: What the fuck do you do on SL?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nobody has answered my question of: What the fuck do you do on SL?


nothing at all
ITS A FANCY CHAT SYSTEM :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> nothing at all
> ITS A FANCY CHAT SYSTEM :V


Oh.


Gay.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> Gay.


good

NOW GIT


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

I like chatting on SL and rping there also, but there are some weird people, I have to say that are on SL.


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

I've actually heard of people using Second Life for *gasp* something productive: Language immersion.

A friend of mine uses it to teach Italian and a friend of hers uses it to teach Chinese. The school even gives them free accounts. Still even they know about all the shit that goes on , and they're looking for alternatives.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> I've actually heard of people using Second Life for *gasp* something productive: Language immersion.
> 
> A friend of mine uses it to teach Italian and a friend of hers uses it to teach Chinese. The school even gives them free accounts. Still even they know about all the shit that goes on , and they're looking for alternatives.


 Wow, really? I'm skeptical! Lol


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Wow, really? I'm skeptical! Lol



So am I.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 28, 2010)

I use it,but i feel that the Lindens and some sim owners have ruined the dream of Second Life being fun. You can't even fly a plane at the Boneyard sandbox.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> I use it,but i feel that the Lindens and some sim owners have ruined the dream of Second Life being fun. You can't even fly a plane at the Boneyard sandbox.



Their rules get use to it :V
if they say "No flying fucking planes" then you cant
Being Fun is just something on the side, but it isnt the dream of SL


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nobody has answered my question of: What the fuck do you do on SL?


 When I was able to use SL, I used to visit Otakusempe button, he was a great friend, and was a great guy to talk to.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 28, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> So, it's exactly like the majority of online games?


Pretty much.

Although Perfect World held my interest for a good handful of months.
SL is more just "Build stuff. Tour someone's house riddled with sex toys. Build more stuff. Get hit on by a virtual hooker."

At least in PWi, I was actually driven to participate and level up and kill shit.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 28, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Although Perfect World held my interest for a good handful of months.
> SL is more just "Build stuff. Tour someone's house riddled with sex toys. Build more stuff. Get hit on by a virtual hooker."
> ...



Or dancing,entering contests,paying Sploders,driving a Dominus Shadow at full speed,yiffing some furries,having clothes glitches.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Or dancing,entering contests,paying Sploders,driving a Dominus Shadow at full speed,yiffing some furries,having clothes glitches.


 Clothing glitches. Frustrates the hell out of me D:<


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

So from what I gather SL is just an online sex game basically?


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So from what I gather SL is just an online sex game basically?



Unless it's being used for education by college professors but we remain skeptical even then.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Or dancing,entering contests,paying Sploders,driving a Dominus Shadow at full speed,yiffing some furries,having clothes glitches.


no one in their right mind use sploders, they soon gonna ban those also


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So from what I gather SL is just an online sex game basically?


its like Cybersex, but not with words :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

I get on every blue moon or so but I don't get on regularly, finding things to do on their is the main mission and I'm not one going for yiff so I just don't know what else to do on their other than find some items and make the avy look better with the help from my friend :\


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Unless it's being used for education by college professors but we remain skeptical even then.



Looks like it is also being used by universities.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbNMtFXMNWg

Funny thing is when someone at one of the college sims saw me,they shot at me with a object.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I get on every blue moon or so but I don't get on regularly, finding things to do on their is the main mission and I'm not one going for yiff so I just don't know what else to do on their other than find some items and make the avy look better with the help from my friend :\



You should build a flying atomic bomb.  :O  Especially one that it looks like you're pushing the bomb through the sky.  :O


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> You should build a flying atomic bomb.  :O  Especially one that it looks like you're pushing the bomb through the sky.  :O


I think someone already built that


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I think someone already built that



I've built one.  :3  Thinking about making a flying lawn chair next.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I've built one.  :3  Thinking about making a flying lawn chair next.


My neighbors dont like me sitting outside with my tank


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So from what I gather SL is just an online sex game basically?


That's what everyone uses it for.

So... pretty much.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> That's what most uses it for.
> 
> So... pretty much.


ya cant use everyone unless its 100%


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ya cant use everyone unless its 100%


I don't think 0.01% really counts in the big picture.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> My neighbors dont like me sitting outside with my tank



lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't think 0.01% really counts in the big picture.


in 2009
its 10% now


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

I looked into trying SL...but since I'm a minor, it wouldn't let me make an account unless I supplied a paypal


----------



## furatail (Mar 1, 2010)

I used to play around on it about 4 years ago but it was so laggy and uninteresting.


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 1, 2010)

I used it for fifteen minutes.. what a waste of time.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 1, 2010)

There are some cool sims.

and by that i mean there were
and there aren't now

Saijo City
Svarga
Taco
Nexus Prime

shit's all gone man
nothing left to even look at

it was fun the one time we drove over the entire linked continent and lagged and every one died
like a hundred times

okay
maybe not so much

i used to co-own a sim with some friends
and we built some cool shit
long story short
furry drama
end of the fucking world
:[


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Looks like it is also being used by universities.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbNMtFXMNWg
> 
> Funny thing is when someone at one of the college sims saw me,they shot at me with a object.


 
lol I had an idiot yelling furfag when I was at a weapons testing area but after 5 min of saying that without me saying anything or acknowledging his existence, he went else where xD


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I looked into trying SL...but since I'm a minor, it wouldn't let me make an account unless I supplied a paypal



Well if i know there is a seperate teen grid you can use.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 1, 2010)

Jelly said:


> There are some cool sims.
> 
> and by that i mean there were
> and there aren't now
> ...



Well there are sims that are still around,but part of it i feel is LL's own fault,like doingm stupid stuff like the Openspace price increases and ignoring the residents of SL.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 1, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well there are sims that are still around,but part of it i feel is LL's own fault,like doingm stupid stuff like the Openspace price increases and ignoring the residents of SL.



They've always ignored the residents.
That fucking alpha layering bug has existed since the very beginning.

And when we had a sim, they jumped the price on all sims by 100 dollars/tier and 1000 dollars/initial fee, because the amount of corps joining leaped.

It never pays off for any of them.

and the lindens can't manage for balls
If you work for a corp or non-profit they'll give you certain leeways, though. They let us use megaprims for our sim, it really didn't have that much of an effect on server speed (not nearly as much as sculpted prims which are mysteriously a-okay being everywhere).


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 1, 2010)

Jelly said:


> They've always ignored the residents.
> That fucking alpha layering bug has existed since the very beginning.
> 
> And when we had a sim, they jumped the price on all sims by 100 dollars/tier and 1000 dollars/initial fee, because the amount of corps joining leaped.
> ...



your right about the Lindens not being able to manage,because at a office hour a certain Linden annouced a thing called a Zindra expo,but now i understand they're going to pick the clubs and whatnot by doing a lottery,which imho is bad.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 3, 2010)

RockandRoll Michigan playing at Yiffy Fox Club right now. and a sploder.  http://slurl.com/secondlife/Clanomere/172/39/3001


----------



## Kajet (Mar 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Taco



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF Taco was an awesome sim...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> RockandRoll Michigan playing at Yiffy Fox Club right now. and a sploder.  http://slurl.com/secondlife/Clanomere/172/39/3001


NO ONE CARES enjoy the slow death of the club
and no one in their right mind still use a sploder


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> NO ONE CARES enjoy the slow death of the club
> and no one in their right mind still use a sploder



I closed the club,OF course later i will probably fill out a form to work as security at GYC.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> I closed the club,OF course later i will probably fill out a form to work as security at GYC.


I heard the security in that place dont do their job


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 3, 2010)

uhhhhh never heard of it.


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm an SL fanatic. But it took tries across a few years to get me.

I started in 2006 as part of a launch party for Poser 7 - a 3D art app I enjoy. I went into SL on my old iBook and all I could see was gray shapes, I lagged like crazy, and the UI lacked the ability for me to mouse turn, click to move, or auto-walk... so as soon as I found the launch party (a 3 hour journey through tools I didn't understand that landed me on some remote island... but no Gilligan and no Mary Ann...  )... I got the things from it, left, and didn't look back.

... Until 2009 when I tried it again on one bored day. This time I used Google first and looked for answers to things I could not figure out the first time. So when I got in... I was mostly ready. But not all the way. The first few days were a bit confused, and I ended up with a neko as my main simply by wearing the contents of a box on accident and realizing I'd found 'myself.' And if that hadn't happened I might have given up on it...

But it did, so I stuck it out, got past the 'newbie hump' and found it a lot of fun.

Now I have land, build random things, hang out with people, and generally enjoy the place. I've just opened a new club with my main account:

Toadstool Reggae Club ( http://slurl.com/secondlife/Voidicus/36/16/3501_ )_

And I also really enjoy showing new people around SL, especially as I know how rough the experience is. Anyone is welcome to IM me on either Sinopa Foxclaw, or my main account Pussycat Catnap.

I'm still very unfamiliar with the furry scene in SL. I spent a week trying to find a furry club or hangout that appealed to me, but too many of them had music that hurt my ears, or crowds that didn't seem to care to say hi to the newb standing off to the side. So atm I'm just in my own place while I tweak it to perfection.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Kajet said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF Taco was an awesome sim...



Taco Hell:
enjoy delicious food made by rats

i went back on
changed my avatar's hair

logged off
whoopie


----------



## themnax (Mar 4, 2010)

i've got a couple of sleepers on there if they haven't been derezzed by now.

there are things i like about it and things i don't.

i love the hell out of the idea of a shared 3d world, and one that isn't centered around simulating aggression and combat.  

but i don't love so much having to be all about play money and real money.

if it weren't for being able to get on there for free, and the free furry av section, i'm pretty sure i'd have never tried the place out to begin with.

there are some pretty places on there, and i can understand for a place like that to exist, the bandwidth and survers have to be paid for somehow.  but having to pay to perminently or semi-perminently create something others can wander through and enjoy, really for me kind of ruins what it might otherwise be.

i'm just not a fanatical capitolist and don't love the concept of the place having to be.

i also have a problem with accidentally and unintentionally running into privacy walls and getting zapped back to only the first place i ever entered from unless i spend real world cash to secure some other place, that i then STILL have to basically lease/rent, also with some input of real world cash, in order to have some place more of my own choosing to be zapped back to when this happens.  

and it's not like its always all that easy to avoid running into them, if you don't have the latest bleeding edge system and bandwidth yourself to access from, and you're going along some road or flying along.

so basically i have issues with what i see as sl's ideological fanatacism.  i enjoyed touring and seeing the many wonderful sights for several months, and practicing building in their sand boxes, but enough of the other problems is enough, and because of them i came in time to loose interest.

i do my own "art" in 3d using blender and in the past, an older version of autocad.
these, the recent and new ones i do in blender, are on my f.a. page and also one on biorust, and my old autocad stuff is on vcl.

i do wish there were someplace like what sl almost is but isn't, at least for me.
maybe there is that i don't know about, or maybe there someday will be.

i'd be perfectly much happier with a place that was free or even a modest fixed rate, when and if the time comes i can afford it, that didn't even have avatars and chat but free unlimited building and we could wander around, just as annonymous camera eyes even without av's or communiction of any kind, building stuff and wandering around in what each other builds.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> I'm an SL fanatic. But it took tries across a few years to get me.
> 
> I started in 2006 as part of a launch party for Poser 7 - a 3D art app I enjoy. I went into SL on my old iBook and all I could see was gray shapes, I lagged like crazy, and the UI lacked the ability for me to mouse turn, click to move, or auto-walk... so as soon as I found the launch party (a 3 hour journey through tools I didn't understand that landed me on some remote island... but no Gilligan and no Mary Ann...  )... I got the things from it, left, and didn't look back.
> 
> ...


Pray for your club to last 2 months with actives, as thats the average lifespan of a new club before its barren.

Most of the time I notice New Furs at club not doing anything to get themselves notice, not even saying Hi, at furvana I'm known for sitting off to myself as the furs there know I just came for the music.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Pray for your club to last 2 months with actives, as thats the average lifespan of a new club before its barren.
> 
> Most of the time I notice New Furs at club not doing anything to get themselves notice, not even saying Hi, at furvana I'm known for sitting off to myself as the furs there know I just came for the music.



i notice that two of the most popular clubs seem to be Dance Island and Element 7.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 4, 2010)

*Oh,crap they're getting rid of the Xstreet terminals*

https://blogs.secondlife.com/community/commerce/blog/2010/03/03/say-goodbye-to-xstreet-sl-terminals


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Oh,crap they're getting rid of the Xstreet terminals*



Axelfox said:


> https://blogs.secondlife.com/community/commerce/blog/2010/03/03/say-goodbye-to-xstreet-sl-terminals


um...this isnt a bad thing,
now go bitch about something actually bad :V

and the more popular FURRY club are AX and The Ark


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Oh,crap they're getting rid of the Xstreet terminals*



Crysix Corps said:


> um...this isnt a bad thing,
> now go bitch about something actually bad :V
> 
> and the more popular FURRY club are AX and The Ark



What about Gay Yiffy Club?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Oh,crap they're getting rid of the Xstreet terminals*



Axelfox said:


> What about Gay Yiffy Club?


last I heard which was 1 month ago they are in a decline


----------



## Kajet (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Oh,crap they're getting rid of the Xstreet terminals*



Axelfox said:


> https://blogs.secondlife.com/community/commerce/blog/2010/03/03/say-goodbye-to-xstreet-sl-terminals



That could be unfortunate... Either way someone needs to make a new SLexchange to replace the one LL took over.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Oh,crap they're getting rid of the Xstreet terminals*



Kajet said:


> That could be unfortunate... Either way someone needs to make a new SLexchange to replace the one LL took over.



why


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Oh,crap they're getting rid of the Xstreet terminals*



Kajet said:


> That could be unfortunate... Either way someone needs to make a new SLexchange to replace the one LL took over.


why as those who worked on Xstreet still own it


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Oh,crap they're getting rid of the Xstreet terminals*



Crysix Corps said:


> last I heard which was 1 month ago they are in a decline



Well i mostly blame it on the economy,because before the economy collapsed many DJ'S were gettting tipped about 6K or something like that,but now you're lucky if you get L$500. And i also blame it on those companies who laid people off,instead of keeping them.

I even remember when The Yiff Factory was still around.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Oh,crap they're getting rid of the Xstreet terminals*



Axelfox said:


> Well i mostly blame it on the economy,because before the economy collapsed many DJ'S were gettting tipped about 6K or something like that,but now you're lucky if you get L$500. And i also blame it on those companies who laid people off,instead of keeping them.
> 
> I even remember when The Yiff Factory was still around.


keep on blaming the economy, cause I'm fine, why you think I'm able to open Homes spots for furs without Homes :V. Why do folks keep on forgetting SL is global also


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 4, 2010)

Nah.

What's with all the macro furs on there, though? Is it the HQ or something?


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Nah.
> 
> What's with all the macro furs on there, though? Is it the HQ or something?



There's a lot of furries in general.
So, of course, they're there.

there's a sim just for macro furs


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> There's a lot of furries in general.
> So, of course, they're there.
> 
> there's a sim just for macro furs


yea NorthStar is where you see them the most


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> yea NorthStar is where you see them the most



Serious?  I don't remember seeing any the times I've been there.  o.-.o

But then again I just frequent the mall there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Serious?  I don't remember seeing any the times I've been there.  o.-.o
> 
> But then again I just frequent the mall there.


they dont hang at the mall, but they are there most of the time, heck they got a statue dedicated to macro furs if you look


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Pray for your club to last 2 months with actives, as thats the average lifespan of a new club before its barren.



It doesn't bother me if the club gets nowhere.

Clubs in SL fail for trying to make money on a model that has no revenue source.

Clubs in real life work because you can charge cover and for drinks. Neither of those work in SL, so people put up shopping malls next to them that no one goes to.

They then pay through the teeth for DJs and strippers.

I'm going with the play-area model. My expenses are just my plot of land, which is small. My income is a donation box and two tipjars that anyone can log into and get tips from when they get up on a dance pole. 

Very little revenue in, but very little expenses out. I can focus instead on just having fun there.


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Oh,crap they're getting rid of the Xstreet terminals*



Kajet said:


> That could be unfortunate... Either way someone needs to make a new SLexchange to replace the one LL took over.



http://www.slapt.me/
http://meta-life.net/
http://www.metaverseexchange.com/
http://www.apez.biz/

- someone already has.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 4, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> It doesn't bother me if the club gets nowhere.
> 
> Clubs in SL fail for trying to make money on a model that has no revenue source.
> 
> ...



Well i notice that the clubs that seem to succeed seem to be those clubs that Newbies go to,the ones where people spam those gestures that are 6 lines or do the outdated Whooo gesture.


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 4, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> i notice that two of the most popular clubs seem to be Dance Island and Element 7.



Those are pretty much places for the 'blingtard frankenbarbie' crowd. That, or bots. Everytime I've been to them about half or more of the people there are silent and unmoving.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> It doesn't bother me if the club gets nowhere.
> 
> Clubs in SL fail for trying to make money on a model that has no revenue source.
> 
> ...



thats why some clubs have their own group of DJ's and dancers.

its the fact folks get on SL and think "I'm gonna make some money" when I joined I was "Gonna enjoy myself" its probably why I could of hold 3000 prim land spot for half a year before growing bored of it and getting a much smaller plot. I know some DJs are only DJs for the fun of it to only have a tip jar so folks can show they enjoyed the music, though I do know some who do request would ask to tip them first to get a request.

I use to a dancer with the 4 female avs I have who did it for the fun, just these days everything is "money, money, money"


like axelFox charging 900L$ per 30 mins :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Oh,crap they're getting rid of the Xstreet terminals*



SinopaFoxclaw said:


> http://www.slapt.me/
> http://meta-life.net/
> http://www.metaverseexchange.com/
> http://www.apez.biz/
> ...


those been around and there was one more till Xstreet took em over and there is word Xstreet is gonna do that to the others


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 4, 2010)

Two of these were started in reaction to the negative presence xstreet has had on SL since LL's took it over, and have no plans to fold anytime soon. They exist to mitigate the sort of hostile presence xstreet has become.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Two of these were started in reaction to the negative presence xstreet has had on SL since LL's took it over, and have no plans to fold anytime soon. They exist to mitigate the sort of hostile presence xstreet has become.


thats what the third one said before Xstreet took em over


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried but it gave me brain damage.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they dont hang at the mall, but they are there most of the time, heck they got a statue dedicated to macro furs if you look



Oh.  I'll have to have a look at the statue then.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh.  I'll have to have a look at the statue then.


its a lil bit pass the mall, just stick with the main road and you should see it


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> thats what the third one said before Xstreet took em over



Which third one? All four of them are independent of xstreet/LL.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Which third one? All four of them are independent of xstreet/LL.


I only remember their name had OG or a "g" and a "o" in it, they were independent of xstreet/LL till Xstreet took them over


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nobody has answered my question of: What the fuck do you do on SL?



SL is for people that like to play with Barbie dolls.
WoW is for people that like to play with army men.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> SL is for people that like to play with Barbie dolls.
> WoW is for people that like to play with army men.


I never played with barbie dolls :<


I'm pretty damn sure I never tainted my hands with those pedophile toys.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 4, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> SL is for people that like to play with Barbie dolls.
> WoW is for people that like to play with army men.



Naaaaaaaaaaah.

You don't get guns in WoW.  :c


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Naaaaaaaaaaah.
> 
> You don't get guns in WoW.  :c


not cool guns but guns still exist :V


----------



## Firepyro (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried it, could not get into it. Most of the areas I went to were random sex or people just standing around spamming lame audio files over and over.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> not cool guns but guns still exist :V



Ah, yeah.  The lame flintlocks, right?


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 4, 2010)

Firepyro said:


> I tried it, could not get into it. Most of the areas I went to were random sex or people just standing around spamming lame audio files over and over.



Obviously you weren't going to the right areas.

Have you:
- taken a hot air ballon ride?
- tried skydiving?
- explored some of the beautiful sims?
- investigated the fantastic builds?
- enjoyed the live performers (and DJs) in clubs?
- taken a class at one of the in-world schools to learn to build ?
- attended poetry readings?
- tried modifying a script to make it do something different than it was designed to do?
- participated in one of the "hunts" for the fun of finding items?
- played any of the in-world games that are available?
- sat down with a friend, watched a sunset, and talked ?
- admired the creativity of the designers who make clothes, accessories, etc ?
- danced with a friend ?
- raced a race car or motorcycle on a track?


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Naaaaaaaaaaah.
> 
> You don't get guns in WoW.  :c


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2010)

Those guns are for scrubs, you scrub.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Firepyro said:


> I tried it, could not get into it. Most of the areas I went to were random sex or people just standing around spamming lame audio files over and over.


grats on meeting the majority of SL


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> grats on meeting the majority of SL


Hey dragon tits avatar is back


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 4, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


>




Second life has guns too.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2010)

But you can't actually kill anyone with them, and SL is just a sex sim anyways.

Also I want to beat the shit outa whoever designed that shitty anime minigun bullshit


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 4, 2010)

You mean the Cataclysm?

That builder also makes neko goods, and in my opinion she's the best at it in SL. My Neko's been using a tail and ear set from her since I made the account middle of last year.

The thing about SL is that you can do anything, and anything is there to do. But unlike an MMO they don't lead you to the water, you have to find it yourself.

Most of its actually got little to do with sex.

Furry's seem a lot more sex focused than others though.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

both of those guns look like shit


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> You mean the Cataclysm?
> 
> That builder also makes neko goods, and in my opinion she's the best at it in SL. My Neko's been using a tail and ear set from her since I made the account middle of last year.
> 
> ...


Yes, I mean that horrible abomination of a firearm.

Also 99% of the things I hear about SL are sex related, and even ignoring that all it really seems like is a pretty chat program. It seems like it lacks the game part.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, I mean that horrible abomination of a firearm.
> 
> Also 99% of the things I hear about SL are sex related, and even ignoring that all it really seems like is a pretty chat program. It seems like it lacks the game part.



As someone who played around with it and worked for a university lab on it for like 5 years

uh
yeah
its pretty much a big stupid dick stuck whirling around in pixelated space


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> As someone who played around with it and worked for a university lab on it for like 5 years
> 
> uh
> yeah
> its pretty much a big stupid dick stuck whirling around in pixelated space


Well that's.... interesting....


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that's.... interesting....



they paid me
that's my excuse
i'm sticking to it

and by they
i mean:
your government


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> You mean the Cataclysm?
> 
> That builder also makes neko goods, and in my opinion she's the best at it in SL. My Neko's been using a tail and ear set from her since I made the account middle of last year.
> 
> ...


those are still bad gun designs
I rather have this over those


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 5, 2010)

SL is what you make of it. Its got a faily even balance of just about anything.

If you enter it looking for sex, you will find sex. If you enter it not looking for sex, you won't find sex. If you enter it claiming you're not looking for sex while actually perving everything covertly... you will find pervs everywhere.

You get out of SL what you put into it. Kind of like the real world.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 5, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> SL is what you make of it. Its got a faily even balance of just about anything.
> 
> If you enter it looking for sex, you will find sex. If you enter it not looking for sex, you won't find sex. If you enter it claiming you're not looking for sex while actually perving everything covertly... you will find pervs everywhere.
> 
> You get out of SL what you put into it. Kind of like the real world.


Yes but there is no actual game part of SL. It's just a pretty chat program.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 5, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> SL is what you make of it. Its got a faily even balance of just about anything.
> 
> If you enter it looking for sex, you will find sex. If you enter it not looking for sex, you won't find sex. If you enter it claiming you're not looking for sex while actually perving everything covertly... you will find pervs everywhere.
> 
> You get out of SL what you put into it. Kind of like the real world.



Right,because Second Life isn't all about yiff.

The Vietnam Memorial







A republican sim


----------



## Kajet (Mar 5, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> A republican sim



Note to self: Griefing republicans is still griefing... >__>


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 5, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Note to self: Griefing republicans is still griefing... >__>



I report griefers to Lindens for free.


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but there is no actual game part of SL. It's just a pretty chat program.



Life is a pretty chat program then. Better log off of real life.

Besides, there are gaming sims in SL. But I guess its funner to slam something you've not much experience with eh?

If you want gaming, you can find it in SL. If you want to give that an honest and fair try, IM me inside of SL and I will show you some gaming spots I have found. I'm not an SL gamer though, so I can't say I know the best of them. But when I went looking, it was near instant to find them.


----------



## ZeroRawr (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm contemplating whether I should make an account or not..


----------



## Mentova (Mar 6, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Life is a pretty chat program then. Better log off of real life.
> 
> Besides, there are gaming sims in SL. But I guess its funner to slam something you've not much experience with eh?
> 
> If you want gaming, you can find it in SL. If you want to give that an honest and fair try, IM me inside of SL and I will show you some gaming spots I have found. I'm not an SL gamer though, so I can't say I know the best of them. But when I went looking, it was near instant to find them.


Oh well I'll be downloading it tomorrow probably to annoy people. My RL friends and I were talking about it earlier.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

ZeroRawr said:


> I'm contemplating whether I should make an account or not..


DOOOOOOOOONTTAAAAA


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> I report griefers to Lindens for free.


I support griefers :V as I was formally one


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 6, 2010)

ZeroRawr said:


> I'm contemplating whether I should make an account or not..


 
Second Life is, in contrast to popular belief, not a game, as much as it is a MUSE (Multi-User Simulated Enviroment), a metaverse.

It cannot be concidered a game, for the very simple reasons that there is no gameplay, no goals, nor any elements even hinting at it.

Where I'm going at with that, is that unless you have friends already using the program, or know what you want to use it for, you will very likely find yourself disappointed by the whole escapade, as you strut about in the barren, mall-infested wasteland that is the Mainland. 

I have been using the program for a good three years, with the goal of using it for content creation, as I love to express myself visually, and SL seemed like a good sandbox ground for that desire. And although the tools offered by the program is Lego bricks compared to more powerful 3D-applications like Autodesk Maya and Pixelogic's zBrush, it's still been great fun for me; Making things, and finding out that people were willing to actually pay up small amounts of money for them. (The in-world valuta can be exchanged for real-world money, at a ratio having been steadily hoovering at around 250 linden dollars for 1 USD, these past few years.)

These days, my activities on SL pays for, by itself, my room rent. Although I'm in no way relying on it for my personal economy, it's still a great lift for a poor student's narrow wallet. :V

Along with all that, SL has also allowed me to meet friends sharing hobbies, interests and personality traits from all over the world, if that can be concidered a bonus. I never frequent sex-themed sims, nor virtual nightclubs (If I want to swing my tail, I'd put on a coat and head outdoors, not sit at my computer all night. D:<), and still never catch myself being bored.

If you find something, or someone, that tingles your interest and manages to keep you staying for more than a week or two, then SL might be for you; But if you log on, and regardless of the time you spend on it, never find anything worthwhile, you might be better off spending your time in a more linear, narrow and predetermined virtual world like, for instance, Azeroth or some other MMORPG.

So there. :>


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh well I'll be downloading it tomorrow probably to annoy people. My RL friends and I were talking about it earlier.


 
hey we can hang out then, if you download it let me know but I think I got myself stuck in some sorta Final Fantasy sim rofl


----------



## Mentova (Mar 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> hey we can hang out then, if you download it let me know but I think I got myself stuck in some sorta Final Fantasy sim rofl


Well I won't be playing it seriously. I'll just being doing stupid shit the whole time.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 6, 2010)

I also have this gun in a box with freebies.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its a lil bit pass the mall, just stick with the main road and you should see it



X3  I forgot to check it out.



SinopaFoxclaw said:


>



Those are silly.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Only a three year old wants to play with a gun that is three times his size.



Well, I finally got a shark avatar... What species do ya have?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Only a three year old wants to play with a gun that is three times his size.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I finally got a shark avatar... What species do ya have?



Raptor, Hyena, Jackal, Dragon


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Raptor, Hyena, Jackal, Dragon


 Nice collection, where'd you get the raptor?


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 6, 2010)

Kampfisken said:


> Second Life is, in contrast to popular belief, not a game, as much as it is a MUSE (Multi-User Simulated Enviroment), a metaverse.
> 
> It cannot be concidered a game, for the very simple reasons that there is no gameplay, no goals, nor any elements even hinting at it.
> 
> ...



One of the problems i feel is that most mainland sims can only hold about 40 people,and you're lucky if the sim doesn't crash from that many people. IMHO,Linden Lab should increase the limit and make sims able to handle more people.


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 6, 2010)

If you take the time to actually think that suggestion through, Axel, as well as sit down and learn a bit about the technical aspects of SL, you'll soon figure out why that's a bad idea. Here's a few key points;

1. You stream each and every lag-infested, overly dressed blingtard in your FOV. Ten of these will make even mid-end computers lag. Ever been to a release party with 40+? I had a steady FPS at 5 when zoomed out. 

2. Mainland fails.

3. If even HALF of those people are gathered at one place, all voice and/or text chat will get drowned. Seriously, why would you need to have that many avatars at a single place at once? D:

4. Mainland fails hard.

LL has way more pressing issues they need to pay attention to, than make SL even laggier. <:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Nice collection, where'd you get the raptor?



Dinosaurs Park


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

I offer a home spot for furs without home spots. I hope to create a business out of it


Kampfisken said:


> If you take the time to actually think that  suggestion through, Axel, as well as sit down and learn a bit about the  technical aspects of SL, you'll soon figure out why that's a bad idea.  Here's a few key points;
> 
> 1. You stream each and every lag-infested, overly dressed blingtard in  your FOV. Ten of these will make even mid-end computers lag. Ever been  to a release party with 40+? I had a steady FPS at 5 when zoomed out.
> 
> ...


Mainland is better to live on due to I'm not subjected to SOMEONES  suddenly not liking you and banning ya from your own home cause of  someone else.

I rather own my home than Rent


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I offer a home spot for furs without home spots. I hope to create a business out of it
> 
> Mainland is better to live on due to I'm not subjected to SOMEONES  suddenly not liking you and banning ya from your own home cause of  someone else.
> 
> I rather own my home than Rent



And Mainland at least you can own a nightclub and use stuff like contest boards which usually can't be used on estate land,because most estate land is 10 meters next to each other.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> And Mainland at least you can own a nightclub and use stuff like contest boards which usually can't be used on estate land,because most estate land is 10 meters next to each other.


yea but you notice the bigger clubs have their own Sims :V


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> yea but you notice the bigger clubs have their own Sims :V



Well i saw one club at another parcel on the mainland.

http://www.secondeffects.com/2008/03/economics-of-second-life-clubs-part-3.html


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Dinosaurs Park


 Okay thanks!


Crysix Corps said:


> I offer a home spot for furs without home spots. I hope to create a business out of it


Shelter for the Homeless?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Okay thanks!
> 
> Shelter for the Homeless?


 Pretty much, it was an idea that existed in the past , as in the past I use to own 1/4 of a sim space which is pretty decent for a single person.
The new thing is pretty much this

"A place for furs to have as a home point instead of being somewhere rather embarrasing."
I'm currently fixing up the two homes right now to look nicer and putting in nice stuff as anything I put down is free for the furs who reside there to use. Just finish installing the TV so they can stream videos from youtube or such.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Pretty much, it was an idea that existed in the past , as in the past I use to own 1/4 of a sim space which is pretty decent for a single person.
> The new thing is pretty much this
> 
> "A place for furs to have as a home point instead of being somewhere rather embarrasing."
> I'm currently fixing up the two homes right now to look nicer and putting in nice stuff as anything I put down is free for the furs who reside there to use. Just finish installing the TV so they can stream videos from youtube or such.


 Oh, that is cool! That is a bit pricey, though wouldn't it be?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh, that is cool! That is a bit pricey, though wouldn't it be?


1/4 of a sim would be close to eh...60+ a month I think so.
though now I'm on a much smaller parcel but still can be used as a shelter, =3 specially since its resides over water


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> 1/4 of a sim would be close to eh...60+ a month I think so.
> though now I'm on a much smaller parcel but still can be used as a shelter, =3 specially since its resides over water


 Oh cool ^-^ What is the place called? I might check it out later.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh cool ^-^ What is the place called? I might check it out later.


theres only one problem, to regulate who is on there I turned my former weapon making group into the Shelter group (cause I'm too lazy to make a new one, that 100ls to make a new group can go towards modifying my shark av I have now. You have to search for the group Crysix Corps and join it to even set the land as a home point.
heres the surl
http://maps.secondlife.com/secondlife/Reignier/144/215/21


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> theres only one problem, to regulate who is on there I turned my former weapon making group into the Shelter group (cause I'm too lazy to make a new one, that 100ls to make a new group can go towards modifying my shark av I have now. You have to search for the group Crysix Corps and join it to even set the land as a home point.
> heres the surl
> http://maps.secondlife.com/secondlife/Reignier/144/215/21


 Alright thanks! Weapon-making group, you say? o.=.o?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Alright thanks! Weapon-making group, you say? o.=.o?


we use to make weapons for the fun of it and never sell em, sadly the account that where we store the weapons can no longer be accessed due to someone in the group when we kicked them out told LL that it was bank type account and a copy Bot


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> we use to make weapons for the fun of it and never sell em, sadly the account that where we store the weapons can no longer be accessed due to someone in the group when we kicked them out told LL that it was bank type account and a copy Bot


 Oh, that sucks. All the precious guns gone  Anyways, it is called Fousner? Right?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh, that sucks. All the precious guns gone  Anyways, it is called Fousner? Right?


yep Fousen =3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> yep Fousen =3


 For 1/4 of a sim, it's pretty damn large.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> For 1/4 of a sim, it's pretty damn large.


XD nah thats a smaller size, in april I'm going back to a 1/4 sim to return to fully open up the shelter, right now its a temp


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> XD nah thats a smaller size, in april I'm going back to a 1/4 sim to return to fully open up the shelter, right now its a temp


What I don't get is that you said you can only fit in one or two furs in there. From the looks of it, I think you could put more, but what do I know about creating a sim? Very nice.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> What I don't get is that you said you can only fit in one or two furs in there. From the looks of it, I think you could put more, but what do I know about creating a sim? Very nice.


well its just that parcel I own out of that whole area, I just have a series of projects to do before I can return to a 1/4 sim, with it I can have at least...oh say...5 homes 3-4 furs in each home


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 7, 2010)

I wish I knew what I was looking for in Northstar.  XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I wish I knew what I was looking for in Northstar.  XD


Theres a large statue dedicated to macrofurs, it should be of a Macro Fem Husky near a gas station


----------



## Kajet (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Theres a large statue dedicated to macrofurs, it should be of a Macro Fem Husky near a gas station



I think they took that down, I haven't seen it in a long time...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Kajet said:


> I think they took that down, I haven't seen it in a long time...


hmmm really I saw it at least 2 months ago, if so, darn it was fun to hang around near there


----------



## Kajet (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> hmmm really I saw it at least 2 months ago, if so, darn it was fun to hang around near there



Yeah it kinda sucks, I liked it, showed off a bit of whimsy.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Yeah it kinda sucks, I liked it, showed off a bit of whimsy.


pretty much what represented Northstar on the Macro stuff


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone know of a job I can get in SL?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Does anyone know of a job I can get in SL?


unless you can build stuff or have a trade that can be used in SL...not much
Folks said they would pay me for my texturing jobs I do on my avs but I refuse to turn something I have as a hobby on SL into a job


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> One of the problems i feel is that most mainland sims can only hold about 40 people,and you're lucky if the sim doesn't crash from that many people. IMHO,Linden Lab should increase the limit and make sims able to handle more people.



The main reason for the crashes is scripted hair and clothing on blingtards.

A blindtard... that's one of the SL people you'll find with all kinds of shiny jewelry, a giant sized avatar (any human female over 6' - happens now and then in RL, but its about 60% of them in SL), sometimes even prim boobs. A lot of the attachments they wear are made by low-grade designers that won't let you resize the item on your own, but instead insert one of a series of popular pre-made scripts.
- Said scripts are horridly written, and very laggy, and these blingtards often have 300+ of these scripts on them and running at a time, and each said script scans the area around it for 96m once every heartbeat, perhaps as often as a milisecond (I don't know the rate for an SL heartbeat offhand).

Just one blingtard showing up on your land, and you can feel it. They don't believe they're causing it, because they feel it 24/7, and most of them are too stupid to open the sim performance dialog window and read what it says in there...

LL's is going to add a new script command in the next server update that will allow you to control that 300+ prim hair they so love with a single copy of the script... but it will still takes months or even years before all those blingtards have replaced their favorite fashions... and that's even assuming the stupid designers they buy from ever learn enough to use the new script commands...


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 7, 2010)

Kampfisken said:


> 1. You stream each and every lag-infested, overly dressed blingtard in your FOV. Ten of these will make even mid-end computers lag. Ever been to a release party with 40+? I had a steady FPS at 5 when zoomed out.
> 
> 2. Mainland fails.
> 
> 3. If even HALF of those people are gathered at one place, all voice and/or text chat will get drowned. Seriously, why would you need to have that many avatars at a single place at once? D:



I actually like mainland's lower avatar limit. Less blingtards can get in my face.

On my own land plots, I have voice disabled. I have scripts disabled everywhere but in my reggae club. I had to leave it on there due to dance huds. But I have a rule banning gesture spam, and I ask people to keep their script mania light.

The furry clubs I've been to so far had fewer blingtard-like AVs. Odd when you consider that to make a furry avatar you have to start with the base mesh and stack prims and sculpties on it. But the furry designers just don't seem to have used as many scripted prims in doing that. Or... I've been lucky. Visually, you would think a big primmy wolf would lag you more than a naked blond bimbo with nothing more on her than a set of nipple rings and a clit piercing... but the SL reality is that blond is carrying a good 300 active scripts around in her hair and peircings... and the furry just has copy/mod permissions on his tail, paw, legs, and wolf head, so didn't need scripts all up in everybody else's business.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Does anyone know of a job I can get in SL?



Well i know,you can be a dancer,security,greeter,host,dj,or escort.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well i know,you can be a dancer,security,greeter,host,dj,or escort.


 What do each of those do? I'm guessing dancers just dance and security... What are security people used for? Lol


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> What do each of those do? I'm guessing dancers just dance and security... What are security people used for? Lol



Security is for ejecting griefers and troublemakers and people who try to promote other clubs.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> What do each of those do? I'm guessing dancers just dance and security... What are security people used for? Lol


STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM ESCORT AT ALL COST


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Security is for ejecting griefers and troublemakers and people who try to promote other clubs.


Basically like moderators? That sounds pretty easy.


What do escorts do? o-o


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Of course one thing i don't understand is why when universities build sims they have the sims virtually empty when they're not around. I mean WTH? If you're going to build a sim the least you can do is hire some greeters to greet people,i know of many stores and clubs in SL that have greeters.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Basically like moderators? That sounds pretty easy.
> 
> 
> What do escorts do? o-o



yiff people for L$


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 7, 2010)

I refuse to since my first life is bad enough.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> yiff people for L$


Kinky o-O Basically like prostitutes


I thought escorts meant you have to follow people around... Ahhh... Oh how I was dead wrong...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Kinky o-O Basically like prostitutes
> 
> 
> I thought escorts meant you have to follow people around... Ahhh... Oh how was I dead wrong...


yea, hence why they are looked down like their First Life counterpart.

Specially mr. Axel 900Ls per 30 mins :V they be nearly a 5 dollar hooker


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well i know,you can be a dancer,security,greeter,host,dj,or escort.



Dancer: person paid to make your guests feel unwelcome. Dancers get uppity about guests in a club that look better than them, or get more attention than them, so once a club starts hiring dancers, it starts hassling the visitors with policies to keep eyes on the dancers, so the dancer can earn tips. The worst of these are the 'naked' clubs that you show up to, and then get hassled for being undressed... because that's only for dancers after guests pay them enough to strip...
- or, if lucky, you just set out a tip jar and a dance pole, don't hire any prima-donnas, let anyone use it, and your guests entertain each other for you, and you get the kinds of insane loyal and packed live human visitors clubs like 'Sexy Nude Beach' (which never seems to have any nude people) has.

Security: Paid griefers. This is like hiring a pack of mob goons to not bother you.

Host: This is paying somebody to pretend they are welcoming people into your venue, when in reality they just spam an automated hello [insert name] script while fapping to 4chan in another window. Try this in SL for fun in outing people: when the "host" greets you at a place, greet them back, and ask something. Funny how few of them will even notice you said anything. If you just greet them back, many will have scripts that can say a simple platitude in response, so open with a real conversation item; a non-general question.

DJ: This paying for somebody to do the 1 second work of changing the stream playing on your land and then spend the next 30 minutes talking into his mic so loud and playing so many sound effects that all of your real guests leave, and only your bots stay around. On the other hand, if lucky, you get one who runs a stream hooked into his music player, uses text-chat to chat up your guests in a social manner, takes requests and quickly finds and plays specific songs for people, and causes everyone to have a blast.
- And the second guy usually gets paid in tips - which your cheap guests never give him, while the first guy asks for a good $10-20US up front...

Escort: This is hiring somebody to cyber-sex your guests for pay, often he or she will then take them off of your venue, to somebody else's private land where he or she actually doesn't have permission to be, do the cybering pixel sex their, take the pay, and never let you know about that customer. But hey, if you hired him or her, you're a pimp, so you're not exactly on higher ethical ground...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> yea, hence why they are looked down like their First Life counterpart.
> 
> Specially mr. Axel 900Ls per 30 mins :V they be nearly a 5 dollar hooker


That actually sounds like good pay, but I don't want cyber AIDs.


Sinopa, your sarcasm made me chuckle. Any furry place that you know of that hires people like that? I have no skill in anything digitalized (I suck hard at digital art or any forms of art) except typing really fast and writing/rping.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Dancer: person paid to make your guests feel unwelcome. Dancers get uppity about guests in a club that look better than them, or get more attention than them, so once a club starts hiring dancers, it starts hassling the visitors with policies to keep eyes on the dancers, so the dancer can earn tips. The worst of these are the 'naked' clubs that you show up to, and then get hassled for being undressed... because that's only for dancers after guests pay them enough to strip...
> - or, if lucky, you just set out a tip jar and a dance pole, don't hire any prima-donnas, let anyone use it, and your guests entertain each other for you, and you get the kinds of insane loyal and packed live human visitors clubs like 'Sexy Nude Beach' (which never seems to have any nude people) has.
> 
> Security: Paid griefers. This is like hiring a pack of mob goons to not bother you.
> ...





are you my clone cause thats pretty much now things are in my views.
I use to get more tips than the clubs own dancers cause of my interaction with the those watching. Once walked away with 5000Ls for using a free tip jar, the club made 500ls as the tip jars for free use have a 10% tax off of total sales. Those greeters we're replaced with REAL bots now instead of a user with a script.

Security, they turn a blind eye if you pay them enough

DJs: why do they all seem to have the same play list, and why so much techno

Escorts, often NOT on the clubs pay roll


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I'm sure nobody wants me as their DJ. No fur likes rap like I do.

Security, if I was one, I would be so guilty of that.... But I like being mean when I feel like it.

Dancer, seems pretty easy, click on an anim on the pole and wait for someone to rp or interact with you. Might be awkward, but I might still get paid

Escort, if it's a VERY good pay, I wouldn't mind but no thanks. I'm not going to stoop that low.

Host: That does not sound fun, I want to have no part with it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> That actually sounds like good pay, but I don't want cyber AIDs.
> 
> 
> Sinopa, your sarcasm made me chuckle. Any furry place that you know of that hires people like that? I have no skill in anything digitalized (I suck hard at digital art or any forms of art) except typing really fast and writing/rping.


its not really, cause I know a few folks who do this


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its not really, cause I know a few folks who do this


LOL, that's a good idea.

Bitch got ditched o-o


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Mar 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> From what I've heard, it requires quite a bit of money to do anything worth doing. And I don't have money.



Aww.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> Aww.


 Pfft, I've relied on freebies and I'm doing well. I got a friend to buy me an avy anyways.


 I am going to spend a little money on it later though, when I get my debit card.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Mar 7, 2010)

So, how does it work?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> So, how does it work?


Meh, hard to explain till you try it, man. If you do try it, I can help you out.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> LOL, that's a good idea.
> 
> Bitch got ditched o-o


oh we forgot to mention Tail Sales

Most clubs do this to generate large revenue, basically put, A FUCKING EXPENSIVE ESCORT

now I only record this once as no one beat this record yet, 

Someone paid 50,000Ls in a Tail sale
now lets convert that to US
50,000Ls = 193.31 USD

Someone spent 193 USD in a VIRUTAL GAME, for an EXPENSIVE escort, but these arent the run of the mill Escorts, no these are the ones that are considered the best of the best :V


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I'll wait 'till I can get a better comp...I think I once tried long ago...how do you get non-human avatar's?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> oh we forgot to mention Tail Sales
> 
> Most clubs do this to generate large revenue, basically put, A FUCKING EXPENSIVE ESCORT
> 
> ...


 
I'm guessing that someone didn't want to get AIDs IRL by getting an expensive hooker... Heh, they most have NO life to spend that much money on a game for some cybersex or he's so ugly that no hookers irl wanted to get it on with him/her.


I can guess what they mean by Tail Sale.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> I think I'll wait 'till I can get a better comp...I think I once tried long ago...how do you get non-human avatar's?


either you learn how to make it, or buy one, these days an good av goes for 1000Ls which is an equivilant of $3.85-4.15

and I didnt play on my SL account till 2 years after I made it as I had to upgrade my comp, I can now run SL at Medium High


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> either you learn how to make it, or buy one, these days an good av goes for 1000Ls which is an equivilant of $3.85-4.15


 You CAN make somewhat good avies out of freebies but it takes a lot of time to do.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Mar 7, 2010)

What's it like to make one?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm guessing that someone didn't want to get AIDs IRL by getting an expensive hooker... Heh, they most have NO life to spend that much money on a game for some cybersex or he's so ugly that no hookers irl wanted to get it on with him/her.
> 
> 
> I can guess what they mean by Tail Sale.


I forgot to add something, the person who set that record goes to the same club day in and day out and on each visit spends 5000Ls which is nearly 20 bucks a day to the point they are part of a special group within the club group


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You CAN make somewhat good avies out of freebies but it takes a lot of time to do.


yea but I cant do that, I specialize in Texturing so after I buy an av I retextured them


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I forgot to add something, the person who set that record goes to the same club day in and day out and on each visit spends 5000Ls which is nearly 20 bucks a day to the point they are part of a special group within the club group


 Wow, very *special*...

How do you know this o-O


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Wow, very *special*...
> 
> How do you know this o-O


Theres a group of Furs out on SL gathering Data, I'm one of them as we keep an eye on the changes of things here and there, as how theres only 4 dominant Avatar making groups, KzK, AX, EXL/DERP and Avenity

Also watching Furs spending habits...and sadly yea most money goes towards buying Sex stuff and paying for Rent as most furs dont own their land but live on land being rented to them


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Of course one thing i don't understand is why when universities build sims they have the sims virtually empty when they're not around. I mean WTH? If you're going to build a sim the least you can do is hire some greeters to greet people,i know of many stores and clubs in SL that have greeters


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Mar 7, 2010)

What kind of vehicles are there? Could I get this one?  http://webzapper.tripod.com/duel.html


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Of course one thing i don't understand is why when universities build sims they have the sims virtually empty when they're not around. I mean WTH? If you're going to build a sim the least you can do is hire some greeters to greet people,i know of many stores and clubs in SL that have greeters


NO ONE CARES
SHUT UP
GO WHORE YASELF for 900Ls per 30 mins

Its called Blowing money, and LL dont really care


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Theres a group of Furs out on SL gathering Data, I'm one of them as we keep an eye on the changes of things here and there, as how theres only 4 dominant Avatar making groups, KzK, AX, EXL/DERP and Avenity
> 
> Also watching Furs spending habits...and sadly yea most money goes towards buying Sex stuff and paying for Rent as most furs dont own their land but live on land being rented to them


 Ouch, not good for our reputation. Oh well, the most "googled" term is "sex" so we can't feel that bad... And we're all guilty of that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> What kind of vehicles are there? Could I get this one?  http://webzapper.tripod.com/duel.html


hmmm you can actually =3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> hmmm you can actually =3


Yeah, I've seen space shuttles you can control, so why not some Nazi-looking truck?


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh really?? How?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Ouch, not good for our reputation. Oh well, the most "googled" term is "sex" so we can't feel that bad... And we're all guilty of that.


heres the funny thing, those that buy those sex stuff hardly use em, like buying a Sex bed, most buy em cause sex beds tend to be of high quality in looks. They would buy sex bits, but not use them alot cause most of the time they dont get action to use em.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Yeah, I've seen space shuttles you can control, so why not some Nazi-looking truck?


and I had a Tank on my land before I had to remove it cause of neighbors


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Mar 7, 2010)

What kind of tank? (Or at least screenshot?)


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> heres the funny thing, those that buy those sex stuff hardly use em, like buying a Sex bed, most buy em cause sex beds tend to be of high quality in looks. They would buy sex bits, but not use them alot cause most of the time they dont get action to use em.


 
In theory, furs are like the typical Americans from the past =P Spend money on things and forget about them.



Crysix Corps said:


> and I had a Tank on my land before I had to remove it cause of neighbors


 
I wonder why o-o


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Well, I'm sure nobody wants me as their DJ. No fur likes rap like I do.



Well... rap and reggae have a lot in common. Listen to some KyMani Marley or Damian Marley or Alborosie.

We're not in the same camp exactly, but pretty close.

Good dancers are usually the freelancers on the open dance poles. When they're not getting paid, they work it - and that actually generates more revenue for them and the club.
- You get on the dance pole, let the random animation do its thing, but work your writing skills to the core in chat making sure people around you have fun. Which means a good dancer never resorts to scripted chat or gesture-chat (*).

Its very easy to find that kind of dancer - you set out a dance pole that anyone can use, and put a tipjar that anyone can use next to it, and if people show up at your club, some of them will eventually be that kind of dancer. Once they find a welcoming pole, they and you can get locked into a mutually beneficial cycle, which your guests will love.

I am completely baffled by hired dancers though. They're the most anti-social prima-donnas in SL, and clubs pay through the teeth for them. And they usually have pre-canned avatars that don't look special in any way. They want to be a show, whereas the freelancers often want to create a mood.

(*) Gesture in SL is slang for a pre-made piece of chat and/or sound effect. They can be one-liner, or full on 300-line ascii art. They are very popular in blingtard clubs, and many places have bots that spam gestures to make them appear alive - but they kill the ability of people to actually socialize.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> (*) Gesture in SL is slang for a pre-made piece of chat and/or sound effect. They can be one-liner, or full on 300-line ascii art. They are very popular in blingtard clubs, and many places have bots that spam gestures to make them appear alive - but they kill the ability of people to actually socialize.


I only use those for fun with my SL "friends," but I never thought anyone would use that for RPs or stuff like that lol... I can see what you mean.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> In theory, furs are like the typical Americans from the past =P Spend money on things and forget about them.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why o-o


exactly =3

and the reason why I had to remove the tank cause of this
https://www.xstreetsl.com/modules.php?name=Marketplace&file=item&ItemID=2000072


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Well... rap and reggae have a lot in common. Listen to some KyMani Marley or Damian Marley or Alborosie.
> 
> We're not in the same camp exactly, but pretty close.
> 
> ...


I stop doing that cause a club wanted to hire me.
I did it for the fun as the 600+ls I get now I would randomly give it to some fur to get something they wanted.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> exactly =3
> 
> and the reason why I had to remove the tank cause of this
> https://www.xstreetsl.com/modules.php?name=Marketplace&file=item&ItemID=2000072


 They're scared that you might "blitzkrieg" them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> They're scared that you might "blitzkrieg" them.


no cause of this part


			
				Tank description said:
			
		

> ....Has 2 animation seats, each features more then 170 cuddle, kissing,  massage, forplay, oral, girl/girl, threesomes and love positions out of  more then 360 original quality animations.



it doubles as a sex tank :V


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm guessing that someone didn't want to get AIDs IRL by getting an expensive hooker... Heh, they most have NO life to spend that much money on a game for some cybersex or he's so ugly that no hookers irl wanted to get it on with him/her.



The average user of SL, suposedly, is a 43 year old soccer mom. Even Linden Labs has confirmed its mostly women using SL.

And some of the private estate owners who know people's real names will also tell you, SL has a healthy number of real-life blingtards in it. Wealthy women with lots of free cash who will notice $200 like most people notice the cost of a cup of coffee.

Not armies of them, but enough of them that you shouldn't be surprised by just about anything.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no cause of this part
> 
> 
> it doubles as a sex tank :V


That is the kinkiest tank ever.



Wait, what? o-o Really Sinopa? I feel that Linden is creeping onto my identity! Suing time.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> The average user of SL, suposedly, is a 43 year old soccer mom. Even Linden Labs has confirmed its mostly women using SL.
> 
> And some of the private estate owners who know people's real names will also tell you, SL has a healthy number of real-life blingtards in it. Wealthy women with lots of free cash who will notice $200 like most people notice the cost of a cup of coffee.
> 
> Not armies of them, but enough of them that you shouldn't be surprised by just about anything.


yea but I know this one is a guy who spent that much, but they have a high paying job so 200 is nothing lost for them.

Just feels its slightly reversed on SL for furries, as alot I met who had Male avatars are female


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> It doubles as a sex tank :V




You mean just use a tank instead of a car?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> You mean just use a tank instead of a car?


anyone can have sex on a car, but when ya do it on a tank, its many times more awesome :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> anyone can have sex on a car, but when ya do it on a tank, its many times more awesome :V


 It is over NINE THOUSAND times the awesomeness.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> anyone can have sex on a car, but when ya do it on a tank, its many times more awesome :V




XD I remember RPing Laya doing that. XD (It was WAY back in 2008, when I first starting forum Roleplaying.)


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 7, 2010)

One thing i wonder though,is are the Lindens stupid or are they doing stuff to piss off us residents on purpose? Like there are issues on the PJIRA that haven't been resolved.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> One thing i wonder though,is are the Lindens stupid or are they doing stuff to piss off us residents on purpose? Like there are issues on the PJIRA that haven't been resolved.


no they doing it to Piss YOU off as you seem to only care


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no they doing it to Piss YOU off as you seem to only care


 Lol harsh ^-^


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 7, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> The furry clubs I've been to so far had fewer blingtard-like AVs. Odd when you consider that to make a furry avatar you have to start with the base mesh and stack prims and sculpties on it. But the furry designers just don't seem to have used as many scripted prims in doing that. Or... I've been lucky. Visually, you would think a big primmy wolf would lag you more than a naked blond bimbo with nothing more on her than a set of nipple rings and a clit piercing... but the SL reality is that blond is carrying a good 300 active scripts around in her hair and peircings... and the furry just has copy/mod permissions on his tail, paw, legs, and wolf head, so didn't need scripts all up in everybody else's business.


 
Haa. I make (And sell.) anthromorphic avatars, and truth be told, it's not really all that bizarre;

IF you make a laggy, overly primmy and render-heavy avatar with five bazillion resize scripts in the tail and fifteen scripts to control each eyelid, you'll quickly get a reputation for being a major source of lag on the grid -
resulting in your customers being harassed for strutting around in your products (Like Seawolf's series of feral "Lagons". Although they kick so much ass that I personally think the lag is a bearable price to pay.  ), and in return getting your products boycotted - because nobody (With their mind set right) wants to ADD to SL's already heavy lag-issues.

And it's not that hard to make and script low-lag, low-primmed fuzzles if you know a thing or two about texturing and sculpting.  



> Originally Posted by *Axelfox*
> _Of course one thing i don't understand is why when universities build sims they have the sims virtually empty when they're not around. I mean WTH? If you're going to build a sim the least you can do is hire some greeters to greet people,i know of many stores and clubs in SL that have greeters_


 
Greeters are friggin' annoying, and everyone hates them. ESPECIALLY scripted ones. If you go to a shop, you want to browse in peace, if you want to explore a sim, you want to move around on your own accord, and if you want to go to a club, you'll turn off your computer and get your hat and coat. *Cough*. 
At least if you're anything like me. I guess some love talking with a poorly scripted ALICE chat AI to bits. :V


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Kampfisken said:


> Haa. I make (And sell.) anthromorphic avatars, and truth be told, it's not really all that bizarre;
> 
> IF you make a laggy, overly primmy and render-heavy avatar with five bazillion resize scripts in the tail and fifteen scripts to control each eyelid, you'll quickly get a reputation for being a major source of lag on the grid -
> resulting in your customers being harassed for strutting around in your products (Like Seawolf's series of feral "Lagons". Although they kick so much ass that I personally think the lag is a bearable price to pay.  ), and in return getting your products boycotted - because nobody (With their mind set right) wants to ADD to SL's already heavy lag-issues.
> ...



Well i know of various clubs like GYC,IYC,and a few others that get people.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well i know of various clubs like GYC,IYC,and a few others that get people.


yea very lil


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well i know of various clubs like GYC,IYC,and a few others that get people.


 
Would they be gettin' less people, if they didn't have greeters? :>
Reduntant question, but still.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 7, 2010)

One thing i don't understand though is why if i mention Second Life on certain boards,some people scream troll,and when i try telling them that furries cannot be trolls and that i have been trolled by a group calling themselves the PN,they laugh for some reason.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> One thing i don't understand though is why if i mention Second Life on certain boards,some people scream troll,and when i try telling them that furries cannot be trolls and that i have been trolled by a group calling themselves the PN,they laugh for some reason.


cause when PN does something, its for laughs and LL have yet to get rid of em as they have their own version of a Viewer.
TWO there are furry trolls as this forum FAF have been called a Furry Troll Den by several weak, thin skinned furs who expected a hug box.
They have the right to do that as you have the right to talk about SL


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause when PN does something, its for laughs and LL have yet to get rid of em as they have their own version of a Viewer.
> TWO there are furry trolls as this forum FAF have been called a Furry Troll Den by several weak, thin skinned furs who expected a hug box.
> They have the right to do that as you have the right to talk about SL



Of course to me,the worst griefers i feel are the JLU and the Greenlaterns.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Of course to me,the worst griefers i feel are the JLU and the Greenlaterns.


ha Can they fuck up the SL economy like the PN did, cause thats why everything is messed up


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ha Can they fuck up the SL economy like the PN did, cause thats why everything is messed up



No,of course one thing that irks me is people who beg me for L$,because even if i have L$ i won't give it,and i tell them to use a credit/debit card,giftcard,or use paypal.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 7, 2010)

I make a living on SL at the moment, and *DO NOT* create adult and/or furry objects?!
_Believe it._

Regardless, I still feel it to be a fairly large waste of time.


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 7, 2010)

Because most furries are horrible horrible people. And most of SL is a horrible horrible place. :V

GLC, the group of prancing latex superhero fetishists they are, suddenly find themselves quite busy with replying to the inquieries that have arosen now that their very comprehensive wikipedia on SL and its residents, often containing false information labelling SL denizens as troublemakers, as well as RL information about said individuals. Doubt they'll be as much of a hazzle, going about being self-appointed "Police" in sims they have absolutely no special rights nor privilegies in, and spamming AR's regarding trouble they created themselves.

As for the PN, they were always made of fail, and will always be. At least they are a fresh breath of change in the tedious gray mass of everyday life every now and then, as they spark an uproar in thin-skinned residents.



Slut said:


> I make a living on SL at the moment, and *DO NOT* create adult and/or furry objects?!
> _Believe it._
> 
> Regardless, I still feel it to be a fairly large waste of time.


 

What do you do, then? Deal in land? o:


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I love meeting the people on there when sex isn't the subject of being,
and when I had surgery and was bed-ridden it was socially intoxicating, being that I couldn't move from my bed for months.

But as my life started to fall back into motion after that summer, it became an expensive chore over fun past time.



Kampfisken said:


> What do you do, then? Deal in land? o:


A fairly well-known virtual public figure. Lame, I know.
Thus why I keep it under wraps. Just a sign though that the economy on there has potential if you play your cards right.

And my friends are in real estate on there, furry real estate even. Make enough to get by in most cases.

Nice for a full-time student, I suppose. But the profit is the only thing keeping me logging me.


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 8, 2010)

Hee, I can imagine. 
I'm in it because I find content creation to be amusing - the fact that it also, incidentally, pays for most of my flat rent, is a nice bonus.

I do not rely on SL in any way, financially, but me being a full-time student as well... It does help feed that slim, narrow wallet. :3

The day I realize I keep sculptin' and texturin' just for the lindens, is the day I quit and take parttime job at a grocery store instead. Should pay better, too.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

Kampfisken said:


> The day I realize I keep (work type) just for the lindens...


Agreed. I don't even need the extra money, but have pulled a second job anyway.
Something about that makes it a little less morally embarrassing.

_Haha._


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 8, 2010)

Well here is me flying a hot air balloon on my land going to try to fly it to the shelter.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

What the fuck is your avatar supposed to be? Gay furry sex slave or something?


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is a better pic.






And yes that bed is a Sexgen. Stroker makes the best beds.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the fuck is your avatar supposed to be? Gay furry sex slave or something?


He's too far gone, man.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 8, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> No,of course one thing that irks me is people who beg me for L$,because even if i have L$ i won't give it,and i tell them to use a credit/debit card,giftcard,or use paypal.


cause idiot they dont have money
Amazing you wont help beggers but you will bitch about everything
While I'm willing to BUY a new av for someone and have no problems with SL


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 8, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Here is a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Stroker is for the poor folks, its Henimations and Aeakesha that are now the best in beds


----------



## MattyK (Mar 8, 2010)

*Points to the "Second Life Usernames" Thread in the Stickies above this Topic*

Yeah... Quite a few of us, but not all of them use FA's Forums, although quite alot of them can be found screenshot-submitting on FA itself.



Harmony said:


> Not anybody that has something better to do. So that's mostly all of us.


 
Nah, that's just you, Newfie~. 



SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Dancer: person paid to make your guests feel unwelcome. Dancers get uppity about guests in a club that look better than them, or get more attention than them, so once a club starts hiring dancers, it starts hassling the visitors with policies to keep eyes on the dancers, so the dancer can earn tips. The worst of these are the 'naked' clubs that you show up to, and then get hassled for being undressed... because that's only for dancers after guests pay them enough to strip...
> - or, if lucky, you just set out a tip jar and a dance pole, don't hire any prima-donnas, let anyone use it, and your guests entertain each other for you, and you get the kinds of insane loyal and packed live human visitors clubs like 'Sexy Nude Beach' (which never seems to have any nude people) has.
> 
> Security: Paid griefers. This is like hiring a pack of mob goons to not bother you.
> ...


 
Fuckin' A++
Get a life, and get into the Close-minded Combat Community that needs to WAKE THE FUCK UP. KILL THE DRAMA. AND START A FRIGGIN WAR. But nooooooo... You've got Three "Super-Factions" that run around like their infallible and invincible, and set up walls of rules soo high, any retaliation is either met with something bigger, or simply _Blockaded_.



Crysix Corps said:


> anyone can have sex on a car, but when ya do it on a tank, its many times more awesome :V


 




_Bitches don't know 'bout mah Landcruiser._



Axelfox said:


> Of course one thing i don't understand is why when universities build sims they have the sims virtually empty when they're not around. I mean WTH? If you're going to build a sim the least you can do is hire some greeters to greet people,i know of many stores and clubs in SL that have greeters


 
Well, mainly for carrying out Surveys and Virtual Experiments, because after working for awhile with the grand FoxOx, I've found that hiring people in Second Life to do a little survey for a few hundred Lindens is a hellova cheaper than in real life.

Also; Greeters are Overrated and Easily Exploited. Be it a NPC Account, or some Scripted Thingymajig, frankly I'd rather have an Empty University, than one full of roving noobdolls yelling "Hello <Insert Name Here>, what can I do for you today?" as their scripters, who can't keep two lines of code in the same script, kills the Sim Dilation by about 0.25


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 8, 2010)

MattyK said:


> *Points to the "Second Life Usernames" Thread in the Stickies above this Topic*
> 
> Yeah... Quite a few of us, but not all of them use FA's Forums, although quite alot of them can be found screenshot-submitting on FA itself.
> 
> ...



I dont have my name in the SL names list cause I dont want to be friended by folks I dont know and the fact I'm barely on. might as well now as I got a project.


----------



## BenTailsCarth (Mar 8, 2010)

I use SL O: look for a brown haired woofy name BenCarth SteamPunk


----------



## D Void (Mar 8, 2010)

Doesn't Second Life cost money?


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 8, 2010)

D Void said:


> Doesn't Second Life cost money?




SL costs as much money as you desire to put into it. Making an account is free, there are no monthly fees to keep it going, and since all in-world content is made for, and by, its residents, you can theoretically make yourself anything you'd like, with the exact same tools as professional content creators. (Except those who use third-party offworld programs like Poser for animating, or zBrush/Blender/Wings3D/Maya/Whatever for sculpting.)

If you wish to buy and rent land, then that'll cost you money. If you wish to buy yourself a new avatar every week, that'll cost you money too. If you want to pay for digital prostitutes, hey, your wallet's gonna take a smackin'.

Me? I've been using SL for three years now, and have yet to pay a centavo for it. Then again, I'm a content creator, so for me the money flows the other way.


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 8, 2010)

MattyK said:


> Fuckin' A++
> Get a life, and get into the Close-minded Combat Community that needs to WAKE THE FUCK UP. KILL THE DRAMA. AND START A FRIGGIN WAR. But nooooooo... You've got Three "Super-Factions" that run around like their infallible and invincible, and set up walls of rules soo high, any retaliation is either met with something bigger, or simply _Blockaded_.



Combat games bore me.

I do enjoy dance clubs, and socializing, and shopping up SL clothes. Going places, talking with friends about things we're making, and so on.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 8, 2010)

MattyK said:


> Fuckin' A++
> Get a life, and get into the Close-minded Combat Community that needs to WAKE THE FUCK UP. KILL THE DRAMA. AND START A FRIGGIN WAR. But nooooooo... You've got Three "Super-Factions" that run around like their infallible and invincible, and set up walls of rules soo high, any retaliation is either met with something bigger, or simply _Blockaded_.


To which why I told folks dont join them as they dont do anything, I laugh at my friends who joined the Ordo


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I pay through the teeth for SL.

3 premium accounts, plus $21/month in land tier...

I so need to get off my butt and start making the clothing line I have all mentally planned out, to offset a little of it.

But you can do just fine free. Once the shopping bug scratches though, she tends to really itch.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 8, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> I pay through the teeth for SL.
> 
> 3 premium accounts, plus $21/month in land tier...
> 
> ...


My land tier is 25 bucks a month and 31 every 3 months, I hardly spend unless I got a friend who needs a few Ls for their land rent or helping someone get something they wanted


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 8, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> I pay through the teeth for SL.
> 
> 3 premium accounts, plus $21/month in land tier...
> 
> ...




Nothing wrong with that, as long as you feel it's money well spent; something you find rewarding. :>

But why on earth would you need a whoopin' THREE premium accounts?! That's beyond me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 8, 2010)

Kampfisken said:


> Nothing wrong with that, as long as you feel it's money well spent; something you find rewarding. :>
> 
> But why on earth would you need a whoopin' THREE premium accounts?! That's beyond me.


thats 900Ls a week given from LL, Premium folks gets a weekly allowance from LL
I have 1 premium account and use to build weapons, I just now turn myself towards avatar retexturing as there is a business in there


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 8, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> thats 900Ls a week given from LL, Premium folks gets a weekly allowance from LL
> I have 1 premium account and use to build weapons, I just now turn myself towards avatar retexturing as there is a business in there


 
Uh huh. I can understand ONE premium account, but the equation is as follows;

Three premium accounts, if billed for ANNUALLY (That giving the lowest monthly fee of approx. 6.00 USD, whereas monthy is at approx. 9.00 USD), would, during this year pay up 32400 lindens, and you would have spent 216 USD on this.

100 USD will, if spent directly on lindens, give you approx. 25 000 lindens, give and take a few K depending on the market that particular day. 

So that argument doesn't seem very reasonable to me, at least not by itself. However, there's of course OTHER juicy benefits that comes with owning a premium account, like the higher priority you get when filing tickets, but still...

... THREE premium accounts? :V


As for avatar retexturing, that's a large market, but (Me of course not knowing how you work, so no criticism or anything.  ) it's got to be rather hard working on (Usually sculpted nowadays) avatars, when you don't have access to the base templates?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 8, 2010)

Kampfisken said:


> Uh huh. I can understand ONE premium account, but the equation is as follows;
> 
> Three premium accounts, if billed for ANNUALLY (That giving the lowest monthly fee of approx. 6.00 USD, whereas monthy is at approx. 9.00 USD), would, during this year pay up 32400 lindens, and you would have spent 216 USD on this.
> 
> ...


actually we work along side with Avatar makers look at it this way

I plan to create a special skin, for a Tiger av owned by AX, the skin will only look good for AX brand tigers, thus the person would have to have bought an AX brand tiger or have to buy an ax brand tiger to then later on buy the skin for it. Every time we put out nice looking textures for AVs the creators of those AVs we made the skin for get business and vice versa

on the whole 3 premiums, well thats what my friend does and he can pay for the monthly for them all.


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> And yes that bed is a Sexgen. Stroker makes the best beds.



I use a bed from RPE-Gen.






That's my Neko in front of it.


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 8, 2010)

The three accounts are giving me 1536 Land + 154 for grouping them, plus 3900L/month.

I then pay for (1024+1024+2048 )*1.1 (for being in a group) more land...


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

D Void said:


> Doesn't Second Life cost money?


Read, buddy.



MattyK said:


> Yeah... quite a few of us, but not all of them use FA's Forums, although quite alot of them can be found screenshot-submitting on FA itself.


Which needs to stop, screenshots get annoying.
99% of the time, they had nothing to do with anything they're sporting, nor the environment they're in.

Besides that, FA recently disallowed further posting of such material.



MattyK said:


> *Get a life*...


A bit of irony here.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> Besides that, FA recently disallowed further posting of such material.


its going under review still, but as of now posting anything SL is looked down


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.sluniverse.com/pics/
- Great spot for SL images and art that lacks an anti-SL bias.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 8, 2010)

Of course i wonder if you can do this in WOW? It's web on a prim






Of course 2.0 beta has been crashing a lot.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 8, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> http://www.sluniverse.com/pics/
> - Great spot for SL images and art that lacks an anti-SL bias.



http://furryart.ning.com/ Is another site for SL pics, you gotta sign up to see stuff though I think...


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 8, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Dancer: person paid to make your guests feel unwelcome. Dancers get uppity about guests in a club that look better than them, or get more attention than them, so once a club starts hiring dancers, it starts hassling the visitors with policies to keep eyes on the dancers, so the dancer can earn tips. The worst of these are the 'naked' clubs that you show up to, and then get hassled for being undressed... because that's only for dancers after guests pay them enough to strip...
> - or, if lucky, you just set out a tip jar and a dance pole, don't hire any prima-donnas, let anyone use it, and your guests entertain each other for you, and you get the kinds of insane loyal and packed live human visitors clubs like 'Sexy Nude Beach' (which never seems to have any nude people) has.
> 
> Security: Paid griefers. This is like hiring a pack of mob goons to not bother you.
> ...



Looks like the Washington post has a good article on Second Life,that at least doesn't bash Second Life for once.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/03/07/AR2010030703524.html?hpid=topnews


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2010)

is anshe chung's unstoppable vagina still on a rampage horfing up every spare sim or idea in the cultural wasteland that is SL?

I'm going to let you read that in whatever voice you want.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Is Anshe Chung's unstoppable vagina still on a rampage horfing up every spare sim or idea in the cultural wasteland that is SL


Still the cheapest sims I've purchased.
_I would rather be run by a vagina than LL..._


----------



## MattyK (Mar 9, 2010)

Slut said:


> A bit of irony here.


 
Indeed. I think the Hypocrisy Meter just hit 10.
But Hey! Atleast I ain't one of those cheap-bit whores that spend all day whoring themselves out and blowing all the money.

...Atleast I retain some Self-Esteem and Dignity and make a Business which counts as a Real Bonus to my Curriculumn Vitae.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 9, 2010)

Slut said:


> Still the cheapest sims I've purchased.
> _I would rather be run by a vagina than LL..._



ah yes
the ethics of consumerism

there are plenty of other sim loaners/sellers


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 9, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Of course i wonder if you can do this in WOW? It's web on a prim
> 
> Of course 2.0 beta has been crashing a lot.



2.0 has been rock steady for me.

But web on a prim... that scares the fur right off of me.

1. Step 1 - buy a set of 300 prim hair.
2. Spend 10 minutes editing it to find the hardest to reach hardest to see prim in there.
3. Put a virus website on your prim.
4. Walk around SL, auto-giving your virus to anyone in the same parcel as you.

By default, media is on. Most users won't go in there and turn it off.
Land owners have no ability to disable web-prims worn by people who enter their land.

So its just a digital Ebola waiting to happen...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 9, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> 2.0 has been rock steady for me.
> 
> But web on a prim... that scares the fur right off of me.
> 
> ...


I so far  have it auto turned off for me, I'm reading that folks also said SL just open a new area for griefers


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I so far  have it auto turned off for me, I'm reading that folks also said SL just open a new area for griefers



Yeah. I too have auto turned off. But its on by default. So... imagine virus griefers standing at the newbie welcome zones...

And even if you get the newbie to log in first on your private land, like say; Caledon. An estate holder can't disable the web-prims people wear... so the newbie still gets a virus.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 9, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Yeah. I too have auto turned off. But its on by default. So... imagine virus griefers standing at the newbie welcome zones...
> 
> And even if you get the newbie to log in first on your private land, like say; Caledon. An estate holder can't disable the web-prims people wear... so the newbie still gets a virus.


its said the only way to avoid it mostly is use the old viewer as the beta viewer has that feature while the old one doesnt


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 9, 2010)

Second Life is for people who haven't got a first one.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Second Life is for people who haven't got a first one.


my first one still doing better, probably why I'm only on SL for up to 2 hours a week


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Second Life is for people who haven't got a first one.



This coming from someone sitting at their computer typing on a forum to strangers from other countries?


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 9, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> 2.0 has been rock steady for me.
> 
> But web on a prim... that scares the fur right off of me.
> 
> ...



Or the classic, Rick Ashley and "Never gonna give you up" on a prim.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 9, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> This coming from someone sitting at their computer typing on a forum to strangers from other countries?



But I do actually go out into the world and do things.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't get bothered by comments like that and have a need to respond to that, because I know I have a life :3 A good one.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Second Life is for people who haven't got a first one.



Don't you need a first one to have a second one?  030


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 10, 2010)

o.o Pathfinder Linden left LL:http://alphavilleherald.com/2010/03/pathfinder-lindens-lab-position-poofs.html

I actually had the chance to meet him in sl once and he was more upfront than the new greysuit Lindens.


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 10, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Or the classic, Rick Ashley and "Never gonna give you up" on a prim.



That would be fairly harmless as web-prim don't auto-grab your viewer focus. But they do auto-run. So the ideal griefer usage is to run a website that tries to install things on your system - or gathers cookies.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 11, 2010)

I can see how web on a prim would be awesome... too bad everything is a bit laggy compared to a normal web browser.


----------



## Nollix (Mar 11, 2010)

Fun game to troll, otherwise it's pretty inane and boring.


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 11, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Fun game to troll, otherwise it's pretty inane and boring.


 
Not a game. :>


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 11, 2010)

edited


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Here is a SLURL to my club in Second LifeTM.
> 
> http://slurl.com/secondlife/Horan/228/59/41
> 
> It's a classsic rock,metal and techno club.


AGAIN, your club will DIE
accept it >[


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 11, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Here is a SLURL to my club in Second LifeTM.
> 
> http://slurl.com/secondlife/Horan/228/59/41
> 
> It's a classsic rock,metal and techno club.



Gonna have a look.  |3


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no they doing it to Piss YOU off as you seem to only care



Because there are issues that are on the PJIRA,that haven't been resolved in years or so.

http://jira.secondlife.com/browse/SVC-472

I wonder it it's because of all the greysuit Lindens. Because i read when Phillip Linden was in the company,he actually did stuff.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 12, 2010)

edited


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't have a Second Life, I'm perfectly happy with my first.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty much just started using it. Dragon Shark has been showing me the ropes.


----------



## Teco (Mar 12, 2010)

I downloaded it for shits and giggles recently, I have no idea wtf I'm doing. 

I already want to uninstall it -___-; It would be different if I could figure out how to do my avatar and zing over to the main.. furry.. gathering whatchamacallit place and try to converse while drawing or some such.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Second Life is for people who haven't got a first one.



Well i know many colleges use sl.

http://www.hawaii.edu/secondlife/ 

And that the US Army and NOAA also uses it.

http://secondlifegrid.net/casestudies


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> AGAIN, your club will DIE
> accept it >[



Well mine hasn't died, but I did pack it all up in preparation to move sims.

I want to consolidate my land holdings and it seems like it'd be wiser to do before the club gets anywhere than after.


.

To the person who couldn't figure out what to do, just instant message any of us here, and if online, somebody might come show you around.

Drop me a note: Sinopa Foxclaw, and I'd be happy to. I love showing people around in SL.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Really tried to use it, but it got old quick. Both times.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Well mine hasn't died, but I did pack it all up in preparation to move sims.
> 
> I want to consolidate my land holdings and it seems like it'd be wiser to do before the club gets anywhere than after.
> 
> ...


eh sorry I cant take folks who think they can DJ but is also an Escort


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 12, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Dancer: person paid to make your guests feel unwelcome. Dancers get uppity about guests in a club that look better than them, or get more attention than them, so once a club starts hiring dancers, it starts hassling the visitors with policies to keep eyes on the dancers, so the dancer can earn tips. The worst of these are the 'naked' clubs that you show up to, and then get hassled for being undressed... because that's only for dancers after guests pay them enough to strip...
> - or, if lucky, you just set out a tip jar and a dance pole, don't hire any prima-donnas, let anyone use it, and your guests entertain each other for you, and you get the kinds of insane loyal and packed live human visitors clubs like 'Sexy Nude Beach' (which never seems to have any nude people) has.
> 
> Security: Paid griefers. This is like hiring a pack of mob goons to not bother you.
> ...



I'm a DJ,but for some reason when i linked to the club i was djing at,the person removed the link. http://forums.musicplayer.com/ubbth...16/Re_So_what_video_games_you_peo#Post2101516  Don't they realize how hard it is for DJ's in Second Life to get a crowd at their club?


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 12, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Well mine hasn't died, but I did pack it all up in preparation to move sims.
> 
> I want to consolidate my land holdings and it seems like it'd be wiser to do before the club gets anywhere than after.
> 
> ...



True, i remember two clubs that died,one was The Yiff Factory and the other one was simply a botfarm.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 12, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Don't they realize how hard it is for DJ's in Second Life to get a crowd at their club?


 
That would be a clear sign that DJs are not in demand.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> That would be a clear sign that DJs are not in demand.


or that anyone with a stream can do it :V, very few folks on SL know real DJing


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> or that anyone with a stream can do it :V, very few folks on SL know real DJing


 
Just because you can replace the majority of 'DJ's with an playlist set to random doesn't make it an unskilled trade!  ...Oh wait.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Just because you can replace the majority of 'DJ's with an playlist set to random doesn't make it an unskilled trade!  ...Oh wait.


Or fill it with Techno :V


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> eh sorry I cant take folks who think they can DJ but is also an Escort



Try not being a snarky bitch sometime

I'm not an escort.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 13, 2010)

I only found out it existed recently, is it any good? So I've still not used it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Try not being a snarky bitch sometime
> 
> I'm not an escort.


I'm talking about Axel, not you I already been to your club and it was better than axels.
and I'm free to be snarky or as nice as I want, its an amazing thing in life ya know.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone want to hang out on SL? >-> I'm bored as a motherfucker.


Spring Breaks are the worst since everyone goes on some shitty little vacation.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm talking about Axel, not you I already been to your club and it was better than axels.
> and I'm free to be snarky or as nice as I want, its an amazing thing in life ya know.



Well i recently moved the club to Zindra,and there was a article on (SLLU) Second Life Left Unity about LL ignoring the residents while listening to corporate customers.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 13, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Anyone want to hang out on SL? >-> I'm bored as a motherfucker.
> 
> 
> Spring Breaks are the worst since everyone goes on some shitty little vacation.



k

I'll PM you with my SL name.  :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> k
> 
> I'll PM you with my SL name. :3


 Sounds good, man. ^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well i recently moved the club to Zindra,and there was a article on (SLLU) Second Life Left Unity about LL ignoring the residents while listening to corporate customers.


of course, thats where the money is, do you think otherwise.
Also LL listens to the Premium Folks over the non payers anyway


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> of course, thats where the money is, do you think otherwise.
> Also LL listens to the Premium Folks over the non payers anyway



Well i'm a premium account.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well i'm a premium account.


then stop bitching to regular folks and start bitching at LL like other folks do actually


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 13, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> That would be a clear sign that DJs are not in demand.



Well it seems for some reason that events like Second Pride(the second life version of gay pride ) and whatnot get crowds that have DJ's there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psxqh7cdG_s


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 13, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well it seems for some reason that events like Second Pride(the second life version of gay pride ) and whatnot get crowds that have DJ's there.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psxqh7cdG_s


 
How about you go to pride IN REAL LIFE?  In the REAL WORLD?  It's fine if you play SecondLife as a game, everybody needs a little escapism, hell that's healthy.  You?  I'm not even sure if you even have a life outside of SL. :X


----------



## Nollix (Mar 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Just because you can replace the majority of 'DJ's with an playlist set to random doesn't make it an unskilled trade!  ...Oh wait.



Booyah.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> How about you go to pride IN REAL LIFE?  In the REAL WORLD?  It's fine if you play SecondLife as a game, everybody needs a little escapism, hell that's healthy.  You?  I'm not even sure if you even have a life outside of SL. :X



Troll!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 14, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Troll!


GTFO
ya slowly not welcomed here with constant recylcing of the same shit over and over


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Pfft, trolls are what keeps this forum up and running.



Of course he has a life, a Second Life in fact.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft, trolls are what keeps this forum up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he has a life, a Second Life in fact.


he needs to get his first life again then probably their second life will get better


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> he needs to get his first life again then probably their second life will get better


 Ah, the wise one speaks once more.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 14, 2010)

Well i'm trying to get my club ready for both The Zindra Expo and Second Pride 2010,
 and there is a meeting tomorrow with a Linden to discuss the Expo.


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Mar 14, 2010)

They have meetings regularly.

Its usually just nothing more than a flame war between a person who objects to the existing of the 'Zindra Alliance' group and the members of that group - all arguing over who gets to be in charge of the legos.

Last meeting that had a chat log was so bad, Blondin Linden just TP'd out on them. Doesn't bode well for the future of the expo.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

LIVE!


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 16, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> How about you go to pride IN REAL LIFE?  In the REAL WORLD?  It's fine if you play SecondLife as a game, everybody needs a little escapism, hell that's healthy.  You?  I'm not even sure if you even have a life outside of SL. :X



Is Second Life even a game? I always thought of it more as a social platform for doing business.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

PLAY A REAL GAME GODDAMIT!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Garreth said:


> PLAY A REAL GAME GODDAMIT!


 Pfft, at least we don't play Pokemon


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft, at least we don't play Pokemon



Obviously. :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Obviously. :V


 -.-





GO POKEBALL!


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Is Second Life even a game? I always thought of it more as a social platform for doing business.


its a damn fancy chat program.



LIKE IMVU


Garreth said:


> PLAY A REAL GAME GODDAMIT!



Fine I'll go play DOW2


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 17, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its a damn fancy chat program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One thing i don't understand when i mention SL on general message boards that aren't furry boards when i post my fox avatar they say it's a game and all i do is level up,when i don't level up and when i try to correct them,the thread gets locked.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> One thing i don't understand when i mention SL on general message boards that aren't furry boards when i post my fox avatar they say it's a game and all i do is level up,when i don't level up and when i try to correct them,the thread gets locked.


its their way of saying "GET THIS CRAP OUT OF HERE"


----------



## Teco (Mar 17, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its a damn fancy chat program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait up! *fleet of foot*

ok, cheesy nerdy DoW2 joke.
Someone hit me up on this damned thing and show me how to do...something.. Tecopet Tigerpaw.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 17, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its their way of saying "GET THIS CRAP OUT OF HERE"



And i posted a pic of my fox avatar and they made some jokes about furries.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> And i posted a pic of my fox avatar and they made some jokes about furries.


cause you showing Furs on SL all they do is go to clubs and wear gay clothing, now quiet and talk about something other than your club.


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 17, 2010)

My god, how I detest SL clubs. D:


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 17, 2010)

Kampfisken said:


> My god, how I detest SL clubs. D:



Well i put stuff like yiff rooms in it,and using Neolove beds and named it something Yiffy something.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well i put stuff like yiff rooms in it,and using Neolove beds and named it something Yiffy something.


I hate you so much.


----------



## Teco (Mar 17, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well i put stuff like yiff rooms in it,and using Neolove beds and named it something Yiffy something.



You have multiple people saying how they think your club is stupid.
...and you say this.

Stop for a moment and let that sink in.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 17, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well i put stuff like yiff rooms in it,and using Neolove beds and named it something Yiffy something.



I lol'd.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Teco said:


> You have multiple people saying how they think your club is stupid.
> ...and you say this.
> 
> Stop for a moment and let that sink in.


The kid's a god damned idiot, don't try to reason with it.


----------



## Teco (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The kid's a god damned idiot, don't try to reason with it.



He's not even a kid.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Teco said:


> He's not even a kid.


How old is he?


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How old is he?



32


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The kid's a god damned idiot, don't try to reason with it.



SHUT UP TROLL!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

^ I lol'd (In reality I hope _you're _the troll...)




Axelfox said:


> 32


Holy fucking shit.

And yet you complain when someone calls you weird for fucking a stuffed animal, type like a 12 year old, and make furry sex clubs in second life...

I'm probably going to get an infraction or whatever since I know you're going to report me for this post like last time, but dude. You're 32. You need to grow up a bit...


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^ I lol'd (In reality I hope _you're _the troll...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tits or GTFO!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2010)

you know what I'm gonna risk getting an infraction

AXEL, GTFO, dont come back to FAF

Your club fucking sucks, I told you several times sploders make it even far crap-fucking-tastic. Also mentioning you have yiff rooms? just cause the top clubs have it on SL, I can tell you THEY ARE HARDLY USED. just stick to being a fucking SL version of a hooker.

GET FUCKING thicker skin and stop with the constant "TROLL" bit, it makes you look like the idiot.

32? THIRTY FUCKING TWO? yet the mentality of a 12 year old, get off second life and and fix your first one then return and realize what shit you been doing ya 7 dolla hooker.

Dont do clubs no more, dont do shit involving clubs no more, heck dont be an escort no more.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 17, 2010)

Ahhh... Popcorn anyone?


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 18, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Ahhh... Popcorn anyone?



Someone call me? :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you know what I'm gonna risk getting an infraction
> 
> AXEL, GTFO, dont come back to FAF
> 
> ...


My god, you usually kinda get on my nerves. But thank you, thank you for that.

Also in the den he reported me because I called him a sick fuck for being a plush fucker.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 18, 2010)

Yiffy Yaffle AKA wolfiedarkfang was right about this forum being trollaffinity.

BTW,I can earn money from SL and convert it to real money.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/03/07/AR2010030703524.html?hpid=topnews


----------

